# Food Safety News - 01/20/2022 Officials investigating third death in hepatitis A outbreak traced to restaurant



## daveomak.fs (Jan 20, 2022)

*Officials investigating third death in hepatitis A outbreak traced to restaurant*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2022 12:05 am
A third death is being investigated in a hepatitis A outbreak traced to an Italian restaurant in West Norriton, PA. Montgomery County public health officials say they have already confirmed two deaths in the outbreak traced to Gino’s Restaurant and Pizzeria. They have confirmed 10 people as infected with the liver disease and another three... Continue Reading


*Letter from the Editor: For all those with a fondness for big salmon*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 20, 2022 12:04 am
– OPINION – North of Seattle In Snohomish County, WA, growth was enormous during the past three decades. Please don’t ask me to re-trace our steps, but back in the day, we’d travel the backroads of Snohomish County along the Pilchuck River and its tributaries to find someone selling fresh salmon out of a car... Continue Reading


*Spanish agency defends actions in Salmonella outbreak investigation*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 20, 2022 12:03 am
Spanish officials have said steps taken in response to more than a dozen Salmonella infections were “sufficient and proportionate” to protect public health. Two outbreaks affected 14 people at two elderly care homes in Madrid late this past year and were linked to chicken burger meat. No information has been made public about the patients,... Continue Reading


*FDA begins on-site inspection in E. coli outbreak linked to packaged salad*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2022 12:02 am
The FDA has closed its investigation into a Salmonella Javiana outbreak linked to cut cantaloupe with the patient count standing at 65. The agency did not release any other information about the outbreak.  In other outbreak news reported on Jan. 19, the Food and Drug Administration said it has initiated onsite inspection in relation to... Continue Reading


*EU assesses dairy safety in Romania and Finland*
By News Desk on Jan 20, 2022 12:01 am
Two audits recently released by the European Commission’s health and safety agency have assessed the safety of milk and dairy products in Romania and Finland. Several problems were found. The first remote DG Sante audit, in December 2020 in Romania, found the official control system was comprehensive but there were some issues with lab testing... Continue Reading


*Lidl brand bagged spinach recalled because of Listeria monocytogenes*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2022 06:16 pm
Imported frozen spinach packaged under the Lidl brand is being recalled in nine states after testing showed positive results for Listeria monocytogenes, according to the Food and Drug Administration. “The production of the product has been suspended while FDA and Frozen Food Development continue to investigate the source of the problem,” according to a recall... Continue Reading


*Halva recalled after CFIA testing finds Salmonella*
By News Desk on Jan 19, 2022 02:20 pm
A Canadian company, 1991166 Ontario Inc., is recalling Mahruse brand halva with black seeds because of possible Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled product has been sold in Ontario and may have been distributed in other provinces and territories. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes... Continue Reading


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 20, 2022)

*Letter from the Editor: For all those with a fondness for big salmon* 

I live in the area of the article, but you're not going to catch me eating any of this stuff. Bad enough they farm-raise Atlantic salmon on the west coast as it is. GMO? Forget it.

A few years ago, one of these outfits had their pens destroyed by a storm, and lost all their Atlantics into Puget Sound. The state put a no-limit catch on them, but no one knows how many survived to wreck havoc in our local ecosystem.


----------

